# Quorn in the diabetic diet



## MrsPeel

Hi guys,
I have to say I still haven't had my diabetes clinic appointment so I'm a bit lost, but as they seem to be taking their time, I thought I ask around.

My daughter became a vegetarian 2 years ago, she eats fish and dairy but I have not cooked red or white meat at home since, though I do eat when we are out.
Even before she became a vegetarian, we used a lot of quorn as I thought it to be a better option to read meat.
Now I'm wondering:
Does anyone know if Quorn is something I should eat in moderation?
We make fajitas, tacos, cottage pie, bolognese and any other recipe that calls for mince read meat with mince Quorn, and use the filets as a chicken substitute, they also do a diced, stir fry kind which we don't like as much but occasionally use... this makes the Quorn into our menus almost 5 times a week in one way or another, so I would be grateful if anyone could let me know if I need to lower the amount (I hope wont be needing to take it away all together!)
Thanks in advance


----------



## Northerner

As far as I know Quorn is made from soy protein, so is perfectly fine to include in your diet


----------



## Andy HB

It became one of my regular meals (quorn chilli along with new potatoes, and assorted veg) after diagnosis as part of my new diet.

I never had any problems with it and, as Northerner says, it is protein (I don't think it's soy though ... but am willing to be proved wrong) so is fine for blood sugars.

Andy


----------



## Austin Mini

The Quorn bacon from Tesco (on offer at the moment) is out of this world. Dare I say it its much tastier than the ordinary pig type bacon!


----------



## MrsPeel

thanks again 

(I was trying to quote but I'm not sure why the quote button doesn't bring the quote up?)
anyway....

yes to quorn chilli!!!!! we do that too, only with very mild chilli, 
AndyHB: yes, it isn't soya, as far a I know, it comes from a mushroom, but then the other day someone said to me it has egg? not totally sure but I know it isn't soya.

Austin Mini: thanks for the tip! I'll go look for it...bacon was something I did enjoy once in a while and was actually missing the other day...
I saw a lot of recipes around here in the forum so I'll have a lot to read 

Thanks again!


----------



## Mark T

MrsPeel said:


> ...(I was trying to quote but I'm not sure why the quote button doesn't bring the quote up?)
> anyway....
> 
> yes to quorn chilli!!!!! we do that too, only with very mild chilli,
> AndyHB: yes, it isn't soya, as far a I know, it comes from a mushroom, but then the other day someone said to me it has egg? not totally sure but I know it isn't soya...


Not sure why quote wouldn't work for you either - it usually works for me.

Quorn is mycoprotein, or so says the wiki page for it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quorn

We have tried a few Quorn things but generally found that anything not spiced/flavoured tasted very bland and anything that was spiced usually upset my wifes IBS.

The only thing you may need to consider with Quorn is that it does contain some carbs, although not that many in most cases.


----------



## trophywench

According to the Collins Gem Calorie  Counter, Quorn has 1.9g CHO per 100g weight.


----------



## MeanMom

If you like Quorn you may like the sausages - they work quite well on the BBQ - though personally I prefer Linda MacCartney ones ( not a Quorn fan) 

Lentils make a good bolognase style sauce if you fancy trying something different


----------



## MaryPlain

trophywench said:


> According to the Collins Gem Calorie  Counter, Quorn has 1.9g CHO per 100g weight.



So, nothing to worry about, especially as Quorn, unlike meat, also contains fibre.


----------



## Dizzydi

I've recently discovered the quorn sausages - needed an alternative to chicken and turkey while waiting for operation. 

Not tried any of the other quorn products. I use extra lean turkey breast mince for chillis, spag bol, lasagna, Thai mince etc. My tummy cannot cope with beef or pork mince even supposed extra lean.


----------



## Tracy Booth

MrsPeel said:


> Hi guys,
> I have to say I still haven't had my diabetes clinic appointment so I'm a bit lost, but as they seem to be taking their time, I thought I ask around.
> 
> My daughter became a vegetarian 2 years ago, she eats fish and dairy but I have not cooked red or white meat at home since, though I do eat when we are out.
> Even before she became a vegetarian, we used a lot of quorn as I thought it to be a better option to read meat.
> Now I'm wondering:
> Does anyone know if Quorn is something I should eat in moderation?
> We make fajitas, tacos, cottage pie, bolognese and any other recipe that calls for mince read meat with mince Quorn, and use the filets as a chicken substitute, they also do a diced, stir fry kind which we don't like as much but occasionally use... this makes the Quorn into our menus almost 5 times a week in one way or another, so I would be grateful if anyone could let me know if I need to lower the amount (I hope wont be needing to take it away all together!)
> Thanks in advance





MrsPeel said:


> Hi guys,
> I have to say I still haven't had my diabetes clinic appointment so I'm a bit lost, but as they seem to be taking their time, I thought I ask around.
> 
> My daughter became a vegetarian 2 years ago, she eats fish and dairy but I have not cooked red or white meat at home since, though I do eat when we are out.
> Even before she became a vegetarian, we used a lot of quorn as I thought it to be a better option to read meat.
> Now I'm wondering:
> Does anyone know if Quorn is something I should eat in moderation?
> We make fajitas, tacos, cottage pie, bolognese and any other recipe that calls for mince read meat with mince Quorn, and use the filets as a chicken substitute, they also do a diced, stir fry kind which we don't like as much but occasionally use... this makes the Quorn into our menus almost 5 times a week in one way or another, so I would be grateful if anyone could let me know if I need to lower the amount (I hope wont be needing to take it away all together!)
> Thanks in advance



Hope these help 
Tracy Type 2 Newbie x


----------



## Jeandp

Interesting. I don't think I have ever tried quorn.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Quorn now include a number of vegan products in their range.  Indicated by a green vegan label on the packets.


----------



## Tracy Booth

Jeandp said:


> Interesting. I don't think I have ever tried quorn.



Makes great chilli's and Bolognese


----------



## Pine Marten

I'm another one who likes Quorn - I was veggie for a while (long, long before D) and I began to prefer the taste of Quorn mince to real mince, and I still do. I do eat high quality meat now (Heck sausages etc.), but I still eat a fair bit of Quorn in stir fries, or with a small portion of pasta or zero carb noodles.


----------



## Tracy Booth

Haven't eaten meat for 38yrs now, so at least that was one less thing to worry about when I got diagnosed .


----------



## New-journey

Tracy Booth said:


> Haven't eaten meat for 38yrs now, so at least that was one less thing to worry about when I got diagnosed .


I also haven't eaten meat for years, think it's over 40!


----------



## Tracy Booth

Good on you


----------



## Drummer

Watch out for the added carbs though - although Quorn is low carb there are products which are over 10 percent, which is the limit I set for my general consumption.
Even Quorn is subject to the 'add carbs and make more profit' mantra of the food production industry.


----------



## mikeyB

Whichever way you look at it, Quorn’s efforts at reproducing bacon, mince and chicken is a triumph of the chemistry lab, particularly with regard to flavours and humectants. It’s actually healthier eating the real thing, but I suppose if you like the flavour and want to avoid eating dead animals, that’s the price you have to pay. I prefer not to eat laboratory produced chemicals.


----------



## Spireite72

I like the Quorn sausages but after finding the Aldi ones with only 0.5g carbs per sausages I’ll be having those from now.


----------



## Pine Marten

Drummer said:


> Watch out for the added carbs though - although Quorn is low carb there are products which are over 10 percent, which is the limit I set for my general consumption.
> Even Quorn is subject to the 'add carbs and make more profit' mantra of the food production industry.


Indeed - which is why I scrutinise every label when I go shopping!


----------



## travellor

Quorn is healthy, you do see some nonsense about it being a "chemical" sometimes. That's  like calling yoghurt a chemical. Very tasty in chilli, and bolognais, their chicken pieces are excellent too.


----------

